# Băiețoiul



## Banshee_98

Hello everyone,

I am currently working on a masters thesis in France on the reception and translation of the French novel _La Garçonne_ by Victor Margueritte in English. La garçonne can be translated as a tom boy, a flapper, a single woman, in the context of the book.

With a view to getting a holistic vision of the book's perception in different languages and cultures, I am comparing and contrasting the titles in various languages. Could anyone help clear up the title "*Băiețoiul*" for me ? Its formation and connotations ? The other titles chosen were Baetana. Could anyone also explain "băiețoi" and "fată băiețoasă"?

Previous post:"With a view to getting a holistic vision of the book's perception in different languages and cultures, I am comparing and contrasting the titles in various languages.
I was wondering if anyone could elucidate and translate one of the chosen titles in Romanian "Băiețoiul". The others were variations "Băețana". I know of the terms _*băiețoi*_ and _*fată băiețoasă*_. What are the connotations of these words as well ?"


Thank you very much, I'd grateful for your help !


----------



## farscape

(rushing to get in the office) for now: "Băețana" is not a proper Romanian word. Băiețoiul - The tomboy.


----------



## Banshee_98

farscape said:


> (rushing to get in the office) for now: "Băețana" is not a proper Romanian word. Băiețoiul - The tomboy.


thanks for that ! hope you weren't too late !


----------



## farscape

Adding a few details:
*băiețoi* (from băiat + sufix oi) may also refer to a girl fitting the tomboy description. Sometimes is used in a pejorative way. 

*băietan* (băiat + suffix an) refers to an older boy however the supposed feminine version *băietană* is not in the dictionary.


----------

